# Missed Vapecon 2018? - Click Here!



## Chukin'Vape (27/8/18)

For everybody that could not make it, I got your back - nice little virtual tour through Vapecon 2018.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11 | Thanks 5


----------



## zadiac (27/8/18)

Nice video. Thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/8/18)

zadiac said:


> Nice video. Thanks.



Thanks Cuz - thought I slap something together for the peeps that could not make it, I know the Cape Town Vape Fam had serious FOMO this weekend, hopefully this video helps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (27/8/18)

Chukin'Vape

Thank you for the great video!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (27/8/18)

We need this in durban

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> For everybody that could not make it, I got your back - nice little virtual tour through Vapecon 2018.



You were truly a Ninja. Because the only time someone looked up is when you spoke to them.Awesome video @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> You were truly a Ninja. Because the only time someone looked up is when you spoke to them.Awesome video @Chukin'Vape



Yeah - when I slapped this together in the video editor, I was thinking - someone is going to call me out for spy-camming! LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> We need this in durban



I recall there was a Vape Festival in Durbz a while back? But there was some controversy around it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (28/8/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I recall there was a Vape Festival in Durbz a while back? But there was some controversy around it?



There wasnt very great attendance apparently

That being saod it was poorly advertised so most people didnt even know about it


----------

